# An award or qualification recognised by Assing authorty - 10 points for 189 visa



## wackythrow (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi,

I'm extremely sorry If this has been discussed before but I havn't been able to find an answer by searching. I would like to inquire about the 10 points awarded for "An award or qualification recognized by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation."

What award or qualification is accepted under this criteria? specifically, I'm wondering if a masters degree (that is recognized, By Engineers Australia) will give me those 10 points. 10 points seems a little too much for a masters degree to be honest thus my question.


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

No, that's not for masters. It's for the people who have 1-2 year diploma/trade certificates from australia or equivalent qualifications from other country. If you did your masters in australia you can claim points for australian education. Otherwise, bachelors and masters carry the same points i.e. 15.


----------

